# Quirky



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

My latest at the breadboard. It's an 8W, push-pull using a 6HU8 twin power pentode and triple-triode compactron.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> My latest at the breadboard. It's an 8W, push-pull using a 6HU8 twin power pentode and triple-triode compactron.
> 
> View attachment 343134


So how does it sound?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm still testing with a resistive load. The preamp is a typical RC stage using the higher gain element of the 6AC10 and the diff. amp is a typical LT pair; I'm not expecting anything out of the ordinary in sound. The main purpose of the project is to check the signal-separation of power tubes in the same envelope. So far I am not seeing anything unusual and if I do I shall post it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That 6AC10 looks like an interesting tube.

The 6HU8 on the other hand seems to be made of pure unobtanium.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

or rare as hens teeth.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> That 6AC10 looks like an interesting tube.


The Ampeg V-series uses the 6K11, the reverse of the 6AC10...2 high mus and 1 med. mu tube in the same envelope.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Paul Running said:


> The Ampeg V-series uses the 6K11, the reverse of the 6AC10...2 high mus and 1 med. mu tube in the same envelope.


big difference in the price of those two tubes! Too bad I'm fresh out of 12 pin tube sockets........


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> The Ampeg V-series uses the 6K11, the reverse of the 6AC10...2 high mus and 1 med. mu tube in the same envelope.


Still have a few of those in stock.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> Still have a few of those in stock.


rumor has it they're going for about $64 a tube. You're going to be rich!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> rumor has it they're going for about $64 a tube. You're going to be rich!


In name only unfortunately....


----------

